# Omg me and my classmate black pill!



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Okay guys, there is a some pic with me and my classmates. I always though that everyone was average and some above, but hollyshit I mogged every single person on this pic, but even not with prettyness, I Skull mogged everyone( head size, head width, bones, frame, angularity, jaw) that’s strange cause these guys are not mantlet, there is like 5-6 guys between 6 and 6.2 tall



Of course you all regognize me in the pic; another useless thread but I would like to share with you that cause I didn’t noticed that before seing my mates in a pic. Have a nice day
Look at the guys in front of the pic at left side with glasses what a pinhead and he’s 6.2 tall almost


----------



## Nibba (Jan 10, 2019)

U look retarded. Where are u even getting these pics from


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U look retarded. Where are u even getting these pics from



I know dude I was tired it was the end of the day I did a strange face hovewer everyone on this pic look retarded. But dude that’s not the point of this thread, the point is that I always though that I had a small head( so I small skull i guess, before going to this forum and people told me that I had very good bones). I wasn’t sure about 100% about this theory now swing this pic I’m sure that I got at least average bones for my height, but honnestly think above


Nibba said:


> U look retarded. Where are u even getting these pics from



That’s a classmate who took these pic today


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Seriously, you don't even stand out lmao. While you look good I guess, your looks don't merit the amount of posting you do here. There are so many people here who could actually model and mog tf out of you. You're nothing special lol.
imo guy on far left on image 3 mogs you, your entire face seems a bit smaller than it should be for your skull. Smile in your photos along with everyone else or you'll look aspie.


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 10, 2019)

I mean you dont look that good in pictures as opposed to in motion.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Seriously, you don't even stand out lmao. While you look good I guess, your looks don't merit the amount of posting you do here. There are so many people here who could actually model and mog tf out of you. You're nothing special lol.
> imo guy on far left on image 3 mogs you, your entire face seems a bit smaller than it should be for your skull.



You know about camera distance he’s close from the cam and I’m far away, he’s a pinhesd if we took on count the distance bro ur retarded


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You know about camera distance he’s close from the cam and I’m far away, he’s a pinhesd if we took on count the distance bro ur retarded


But you two are both sufficiently far from the camera. Distortion is minimal at that point.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> I mean you dont look that good in pictures as opposed to in motion.




Of course look like shot on this pic bro that’s not the point it’s about me and my c’assmate


RedPilledStemcel said:


> But you two are both sufficiently far from the camera. Distortion is minimal at that point.



Of course there is distorsion bro Wtf and even with that my face is longer and larger look at correctly the pic bro


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

this guy is more attractive than you bro


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Murican said:


> View attachment 11758
> this guy is more attractive than you bro



Stop coping he’s virgin as fuck and the biggest incel


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Stop coping he’s virgin as fuck and the biggest incel


he still is more attractive than you man .How am i coping btw dont understand wtf you are saying


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Murican said:


> he still is more attractive than you man .How am i coping btw dont understand wtf you are saying



He’s ugly as shit and he has no succès from girls are u actually serious?


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes he probably is autistic or something i really do believe that he is the most handsome guy in the pic (nohomo)


----------



## Wool (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Okay guys, there is a some pic with me and my classmates. I always though that everyone was average and some above, but hollyshit I mogged every single person on this pic, but even not with prettyness, I Skull mogged everyone( head size, head width, bones, frame, angularity, jaw) that’s strange cause these guys are not mantlet, there is like 5-6 guys between 6 and 6.2 tall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guy on very left of second pic mogs you every way. Just saying, you mog others tho


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 10, 2019)

I don't know why you guys attack @Arceus300 so much. It's pretty funny to read what he posts as opposed to @blackoutwhitein


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> He’s ugly as shit and he has no succès from girls are u actually serious?


 PSL has many examples of attractive incels.


----------



## Autist (Jan 10, 2019)

@dogtown


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 10, 2019)

lol not at all, arceus is way better looking tjan that guy, other guy isnt even good looking


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

I will believe your slayerness if you send me nudes of the girl with the black hair on the very left of the second pic


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Of course look like shot on this pic bro that’s not the point it’s about me and my c’assmate
> 
> 
> Of course there is distorsion bro Wtf and even with that my face is longer and larger look at correctly the pic bro


lmao @ this coping.


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

also this guy is more attractive than you ( he kinda looks like @Nibba wtf )


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Murican said:


> View attachment 11766
> also this guy is more attractive than you ( he kinda looks like @Nibba wtf )



How many doubles does nibba have wtf


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wool said:


> guy on very left of second pic mogs you every way. Just saying, you mog others tho



Guy on very left with no jaw? And he’s a pinhead( seriously his head is so ducking small) and there is distorsion compare first guy head and last one the difference is huge


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> I will believe your slayerness if you send me nudes of the girl with the black hair on the very left of the second pic


i will admit you are the most attractive dude on the planet if you send me her nudes


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Murican said:


> View attachment 11766
> also this guy is more attractive than you ( he kinda looks like @Nibba wtf )




That’s biggest cope ever wait I will send u a pic from this guy


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> How many doubles does nibba have wtf


Plot twist @Nibba went to france just to mogg arceus


----------



## Wool (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Guy on very left with no jaw? And he’s a pinhead( seriously his head is so ducking small) and there is distorsion compare first guy head and last one the difference is huge


he still is better looking, you skull mog everyone there cause of your huge fod, but he has harmony.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

You guys are coping the guy on very left he’s gl, but he had no bones, pinhead and nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You guys are coping the guy on very left he’s gl, but he had no bones, pinhead and nothing special


The guy to the left of hoodie guy mogs you even though he looks like a manlet


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wool said:


> he still is better looking, you skull mog everyone there cause of your huge fod, but he has harmony.



Another cope, I have harmony too, bro stop your bullshit what isn’t harmonious about my face ?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s biggest cope ever wait I will send u a pic from this guy


yeah that guy is very good looking


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You guys are coping the guy on very left he’s gl, but he had no bones, pinhead and nothing special


send us his pics (and the nudes of that hot girl dont forget faggot)


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wool said:


> he still is better looking, you skull mog everyone there cause of your huge fod, but he has harmony.


his skull is normal, maybe a bit small for 6'2


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Another cope, I have harmony too, bro stop your bullshit what isn’t harmonious about my face ?


No you lack harmony. We are born with the ability to recognize human faces, and I can assure you that other guy's face is more human than your one.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

The tree guys you said that they mog me and me a random pic taken by my ex gf, strange pose. I admit that the very left guy on this pic is gl, but irl he isn’t That gl, pro pic


RedPilledStemcel said:


> No you lack harmony. We are born with the ability to recognize human faces, and I can assure you that other guy's face is more human than your one.



I have very sim metrical and harmonious face stop coping once again what isn’t symmetric idiot ?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> The tree guys you said that they mog me and me a random pic taken by my ex gf, strange pose. I admit that the very left guy on this pic is gl, but irl he isn’t That gl, pro pic
> 
> 
> I have very sim metrical and harmonious face stop coping once again what isn’t symmetric idiot ?



Harmony isn't necessarily only symmetry. Some of your specific ratios/lengths are off imo.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> his skull is normal, maybe a bit small for 6'2


Im 185cm si actually my skull is big for 6.1 tall


----------



## Murican (Jan 10, 2019)

MOGGS YOU


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> The tree guys you said that they mog me and me a random pic taken by my ex gf, strange pose. I admit that the very left guy on this pic is gl, but irl he isn’t That gl, pro pic
> 
> 
> I have very sim metrical and harmonious face stop coping once again what isn’t symmetric idiot ?




Im sorry. The last guy mogs you so fuckng much. Hes a chadlite even though he has extreme NCT.

And that eye color halo is insane.

Which guy is he in the group picture? The one on the far right?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Harmony isn't necessarily only symmetry. Some of your specific ratios/lengths are off imo.



What ratios length do you have to argue your shit ?


theropeking said:


> Im sorry. The last guy mogs you. Hes a chadlite even though he has extreme NCT.
> 
> And that eye color halo is insane.



His eyes are black that’s an effect


Murican said:


> View attachment 11767
> MOGGS YOU



Eye area, narrow face, lips nose, brows no brow ridge should I continue or ?


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What ratios length do you have to argue your shit ?
> 
> 
> His eyes are black that’s an effect



What a faggot. Nvm which one is he in the group pic? The one on the far right?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im 185cm si actually my skull is big for 6.1 tall


i can tell a skull size approx from pics, ur face size is in average range for a regular sized guy, aka 5'9-6' guy. If u domt believe me, get ur ipd checked by an optometrist and but a pair of calipers and measure


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What ratios length do you have to argue your shit ?
> 
> 
> His eyes are black that’s an effect
> ...


? His face is wider he has brows and his eyes are more harmonious imo.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> What a faggot. Nvm which one is he in the group pic? The one on the far right?



On the far right yes than manlet. How can you tell this guys mog me without trolling I eye mog him, brow ridge mog him, skull mog him, bones mog him, brows mog him and even harmony mog him


RedPilledStemcel said:


> ? His face is wider he has brows and his eyes are more harmonious imo.



His face wider ? He has brow, bro my brows > him


shitskincurry said:


> i can tell a skull size approx from pics, ur face size is in average range for a regular sized guy, aka 5'9-6' guy. If u domt believe me, get ur ipd checked by an optometrist and but a pair of calipers and measure



Yess maybe I will try


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2019)

@Arceus300 mogs them all tbh. @Arceus300 like my comment now


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks bro, but I still would like to know what is this cope about the guy with pct, for me he looks like shit for real


----------



## Wool (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Another cope, I have harmony too, bro stop your bullshit what isn’t harmonious about my face ?


bro, im not trying to make fun of you, this isnt a forum to make people feel better about themselves, im just telling you what I think.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks bro, but I still would like to know what is this cope about the guy with pct, for me he looks like shit for real








This girl is so beautiful. Pls dont tell me shes a slut


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lick my balls jew


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wool said:


> bro, im not trying to make fun of you, this isnt a forum to make people feel better about themselves, im just telling you what I think.



Yess but there is nothing objective in your thinking how I guy with no jaw, no zygo, poor facial harmony( look his nose and lips) and these eye area can mog me ?


----------



## Wool (Jan 10, 2019)

@Arceus300 wheres another pic of the guy on the left. You didnt include him in that collection


Arceus300 said:


> Yess but there is nothing objective in your thinking how I guy with no jaw, no zygo, poor facial harmony( look his nose and lips) and these eye area can mog me ?


There is nothing subjective in how women view mens look either


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks bro, but I still would like to know what is this cope about the guy with pct, for me he looks like shit for real



I agree that you're the best looking, but the guy with the PCT has a really aesthetic eye area tbf. He's quite feminine-looking though.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I agree that you're the best looking, but the guy with the PCT has a really aesthetic eye area tbf. He's quite feminine-looking though.




I didn’t find it very aesthetic tbh


Wool said:


> @Arceus300 wheres another pic of the guy on the left. You didnt include him in that collection
> 
> There is nothing subjective in how women view mens look either



you’re not a woman the pic of the guy on the left is in the collection


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 10, 2019)

Whos the guy in the hoodie


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I didn’t find it very aesthetic tbh
> 
> 
> you’re not a woman the pic of the guy on the left is in the collection




Nah this guy


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hebbe wem said:


> Whos the guy in the hoodie



With the blue hoodie? It’s an incel


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> With the blue hoodie? It’s an incel



No the guy with a gray hoodie looking at the big gray thing


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nah this guy
> View attachment 11774




Ah Yess but his eyes are feminine and irl they don’t look as good it’s a fraudes pic


----------



## Heirio (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I didn’t find it very aesthetic tbh
> 
> 
> you’re not a woman the pic of the guy on the left is in the collection



Alarico said PCT, not NCT.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

It’s easy to fraud with eye area that’s a shitty selfie and non a pro pic like the other dude, and look how my eyes looks it’s all about light


Heirio said:


> Alarico said PCT, not NCT.




I messed up


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s easy to fraud with eye area that’s a shitty selfie and non a pro pic like the other dude, and look how my eyes looks it’s all about light
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up




You're obviously a handsome guy but there's something about you that's just slightly off and I can't put my finger on it. It's really irritating.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're obviously a handsome guy but there's something about you that's just slightly off and I can't put my finger on it. It's really irritating.



Don’t know bro ahaha


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Don’t know bro ahaha


Are you going to post the nudes or not?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're obviously a handsome guy but there's something about you that's just slightly off and I can't put my finger on it. It's really irritating.



Maybe my nose to tiny ?


UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Are you going to post the nudes or not?



No


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Maybe my nose to tiny ?



Idk man. Your nose is wider than mine and it doesn't strike me as particularly short either. What's your side profile like?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Idk man. Your nose is wider than mine and it doesn't strike me as particularly short either. What's your side profile like?





Lighting is shit cannot see the jaw line+ neutral head posture. I think it’s not to bad not slayer tier but ok


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Lighting is shit cannot see the jaw line+ neutral head posture. I think it’s not to bad not slayer tier but ok



Looks like you have a dildo all the way down your throat in that pic


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

That’s when I turned my head, my chin is a bit recessed maybe 5mm, due to an overbite


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s when I turned my head, my chin is a bit recessed maybe 5mm, due to an overbite




Yeah the chin isn't so great but the rest seems good to me. Then again I'm no expert.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah the chin isn't so great but the rest seems good to me. Then again I'm no expert.



What ur side bro ?


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Maybe my nose to tiny ?
> 
> 
> No


Post them Frenchie!


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Post them Frenchie!



Ahaha I will not on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ahaha I will not on this forum


Pussy


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ahaha I will not on this forum


Wait you actually have them?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Wait you actually have them?



Of course I have them, I’m a mog machine


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What ur side bro ?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 10, 2019)

Murican said:


> View attachment 11766
> also this guy is more attractive than you ( he kinda looks like @Nibba wtf )


He looks like a cute lesbian


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Of course I have them, I’m a mog machine


Don't believe you till you post them tbh


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


>




Pretty nice side bro, maybe like me you have a bit recessed chin


Alarico8 said:


>




You seems to have an enormous face like big skull are u tall ?


UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Don't believe you till you post them tbh



Dont care bro I will not post nude on this forum just cause your asking, propose something in exchange and then maybe I will post it, like maybe nudes from another girls ?


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pretty nice side bro, maybe like me you have a bit recessed chin
> 
> 
> You seems to have an enormous face like big skull are u tall ?
> ...


I post my cock u like?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> I post my cock u like?



Bro don’t give a shit about your cock I will make a PayPal account every single member of this forum will leak me 1€ I swear the good I will leak all the nudes I have from all the girls I bang, there is plenty


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro don’t give a shit about your cock I will make a PayPal account every single member of this forum will leak me 1€ I swear the good I will leak all the nudes I have from all the girls I bang, there is plenty


Don't worry boyo I won't tell any1 I know you want to


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Don't worry boyo I won't tell any1 I know you want to



Pm me


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pm me


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pretty nice side bro, maybe like me you have a bit recessed chin
> 
> 
> You seems to have an enormous face like big skull are u tall ?



Not sure if it's recessed or just the angle. People usually say I have a good chin. But yeah I'm 6'4"


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Not sure if it's recessed or just the angle. People usually say I have a good chin. But yeah I'm 6'4"




Forgot your chin is okay it’s was the angle


----------



## Phad (Jan 10, 2019)

Mf I love waking up to posts like these, makes my day


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah well the point only that[/QUOTE]


Alarico8 said:


> Yeah the chin isn't so great but the rest seems good to me. Then again I'm no expert.



Two reason why something looks off:

He ha has a little bit of facial recession, wich is visible around the orbitals, + the effect is overexagerated in terms of dark circles and droopy skin because he smokes a ton of cigarettes. 

Small eyes and too narrow skull. the feautures look extra big and wide on the face. Hence a little disproportionate with the head size.

These are the only two flaws i can think of and its probably why something looks of. Other than that he is mostly preety decent looking.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Two reason why something looks off:
> 
> He ha has a little bit of facial recession, wich is visible around the orbitals, + the effect is overexagerated in terms of dark circles and droopy skin because he smokes a ton of cigarettes.
> 
> ...



I thought prominent zygos like his were a sign of forward growth rather than recession? But yeah, there's something off concerning the eye area and face shape. That's only so far as aesthetics are concerned though and the guy genuinely gets hot girls so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Yeah well the point only that




Two reason why something looks off:

He ha has a little bit of facial recession, wich is visible around the orbitals, + the effect is overexagerated in terms of dark circles and droopy skin because he smokes a ton of cigarettes.

Small eyes and too narrow skull. the feautures look extra big and wide on the face. Hence a little disproportionate with the head size.

These are the only two flaws i can think of and its probably why something looks of. Other than that he is mostly preety decent looking.[/QUOTE]


Bro I like u but you’re coping hard. I don’t have dark circle a little bit cause I sleep like shit and smoke and drink alcohol but my bone support is good and well projecteurs look at my brow ridge if you don’t trust me, then narrow skull? That’s a selfie it’s deformed, but actually my jaw is top tier wide and my zygo are decent wide
And my eyes aren’t to small I’m swuinting
3-4 meters taken pic 

Narrow skull, please if you’te don’t know what ur talking about don’t say shit. Thanks


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Two reason why something looks off:
> 
> He ha has a little bit of facial recession, wich is visible around the orbitals, + the effect is overexagerated in terms of dark circles and droopy skin because he smokes a ton of cigarettes.
> 
> ...




Bro I like u but you’re coping hard. I don’t have dark circle a little bit cause I sleep like shit and smoke and drink alcohol but my bone support is good and well projecteurs look at my brow ridge if you don’t trust me, then narrow skull? That’s a selfie it’s deformed, but actually my jaw is top tier wide and my zygo are decent wide
And my eyes aren’t to small I’m swuinting[/QUOTE]

Im being honest with you. The effects of smoking and lack of sleep is very visible on your face.

Im not talking about your brow ridge, im talking about the area below your eyes. Its somewhat recessed. You can have a good brow ridge and facial recession.

Im taking into account that your picture was taken with lens distortion but its still kinda narrow, your jaw is fine but your zygonial arches and skull could've been wider. 

When i say small eyes i mean they are narrow in terms of width and more round isch

I said your decent looking and these are small flaws that dont hurt you much, why would i make them up?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

It’s not about my flaws, it’s about affirm something that’s is broscience like an evidence, you can legit say that I have a narrow skull with seeing the pic up, but it okay just next time say: « it’s look on the pic like you have a narrow skull » and actually for my eyes, once again, I got very good pfl, so they aren’t small. And by skull wider what do you mean? If my jaw, my zygos and my shoulder are wide, wich part of my face body need to be wider ?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

@Autist im not even gonna waste my. Time.


6.5/10

French people are more incel than British


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s not about my flaws, it’s about affirm something that’s is broscience like an evidence, you can legit say that I have a narrow skull with seeing the pic up, but it okay just next time say: « it’s look on the pic like you have a narrow skull » and actually for my eyes, once again, I got very good pfl, so they aren’t small. And by skull wider what do you mean? If my jaw, my zygos and my shoulder are wide, wich part of my face body need to be wider ?



What is your pfl?



dogtown said:


> French people are more incel than British



North Atlantid master race tbh


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

@StudyHacks wouls like to inform you he mogs


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What is your pfl?
> 
> 
> 
> North Atlantid master race tbh



I measure it it’s something like 3.8


HorseFace said:


> Bro I like u but you’re coping hard. I don’t have dark circle a little bit cause I sleep like shit and smoke and drink alcohol but my bone support is good and well projecteurs look at my brow ridge if you don’t trust me, then narrow skull? That’s a selfie it’s deformed, but actually my jaw is top tier wide and my zygo are decent wide
> And my eyes aren’t to small I’m swuinting



Im being honest with you. The effects of smoking and lack of sleep is very visible on your face.

Im not talking about your brow ridge, im talking about the area below your eyes. Its somewhat recessed. You can have a good brow ridge and facial recession.

Im taking into account that your picture was taken with lens distortion but its still kinda narrow, your jaw is fine but your zygonial arches and skull could've been wider.

When i say small eyes i mean they are narrow in terms of width and more round isch

I said your decent looking and these are small flaws that dont hurt you much, why would i make them up?[/QUOTE]

Like really want to know what do you mean by skull width


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @StudyHacks wouls like to inform you he mogs
> 
> 
> View attachment 11807
> View attachment 11808



Damn he's looking pretty good with that new hair



Arceus300 said:


> I measure it it’s something like 3.8



That's impressive jfc, are you sure?


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I measure it it’s something like 3.8
> 
> 
> Im being honest with you. The effects of smoking and lack of sleep is very visible on your face.
> ...



Like really want to know what do you mean by skull width[/QUOTE]


You can see on this pic that my eyes are very long actually


Alarico8 said:


> Damn he's looking pretty good with that new hair
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive jfc, are you sure?




Pretty much Yess


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pretty much Yess




Beats my 3.6ish tbh


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Beats my 3.6ish tbh
> 
> View attachment 11810



You still eye mog him though, skull size is a meme this retard fell for


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Beats my 3.6ish tbh
> 
> View attachment 11810



I maybe measure wrong bro


----------



## Coping (Jan 10, 2019)

Can you pm me the nudes of that brunette too ty


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I maybe measure wrong bro



Nah yours look pretty wide tbh. Not sure if that's just me though.


Coping said:


> Can you pm me the nudes of that brunette too ty



Bottom right brunette is much cuter imho


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Lighting is shit cannot see the jaw line+ neutral head posture. I think it’s not to bad not slayer tier but ok





Arceus300 said:


> That’s when I turned my head, my chin is a bit recessed maybe 5mm, due to an overbite





Alarico8 said:


>





Alarico8 said:


> Not sure if it's recessed or just the angle. People usually say I have a good chin. But yeah I'm 6'4"



Just a quick reminder that profiles are cope tbhngl


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nah yours look pretty wide tbh. Not sure if that's just me though.
> 
> 
> Bottom right brunette is much cuter imho
> View attachment 11811




A pic to compare


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Just a quick reminder that profiles are cope tbhngl



@TRUE_CEL might have something to say about that. Guess Arceus and I are lucky we're both above average frontally too. 



Arceus300 said:


> A pic to compare




Yours look a little wider to be tbh. My eyelashes make my eyes look longer than they are.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @TRUE_CEL might have something to say about that. Guess Arceus and I are lucky we're both above average frontally too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours look a little wider to be tbh. My eyelashes make my eyes look longer than they are.



Yess by the way I would like to eyelashes brows maxes, do you have any idea how to improve their density ?


Alarico8 said:


> Nah yours look pretty wide tbh. Not sure if that's just me though.
> 
> 
> Bottom right brunette is much cuter imho
> View attachment 11811



She actually a 9/10 for real


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess by the way I would like to eyelashes brows maxes, do you have any idea how to improve their density ?


I'm not sure. Apparently coating them in coconut oil or Vaseline works.


Arceus300 said:


> She actually a 9/10 for real



She already looks adorable and the French accent would give her an insant +2 in England


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @TRUE_CEL might have something to say about that. Guess Arceus and I are lucky we're both above average frontally too.


Tbh, it's not about just being above average, it's about being in line with your profile. Your profiles and fronts are around 5.5-6.5, so it's +/- 1 PSL point. My profile mogs yours (probs around a 7+) but my face is average/only slightly above (5PSL'ish) so I end up with a 2+ PSL point difference which results in plain disappointment.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, it's not about just being above average, it's about being in line with your profile. Your profiles and fronts are around 5.5-6.5, so it's +/- 1 PSL point. My profile mogs yours (probs around a 7+) but my face is average/only slightly above (5PSL'ish) so I end up with a 2+ PSL point difference which results in plain disappointment.



What about me ?


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What about me ?


The same as his, around 5.5-6.5 dependant on angle, lighting and lens distortion.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> The same as his, around 5.5-6.5 dependant on angle, lighting and lens distortion.



Nice and bro what do you think about the HorseFace thing and my narrow skull? Cause I’m asking how is possible to have a narrow skull width proheminent zygo and large jaw ?


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Nice and bro what do you think about the HorseFace thing and my narrow skull? Cause I’m asking how is possible to have a narrow skull width proheminent zygo and large jaw ?


You don't have a narrow skull, lol.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> You don't have a narrow skull, lol.



Thanks good he was coping btw what do you look like I never see your face on this forum


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks good he was coping btw what do you look like I never see your face on this forum

















Tbhtbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> View attachment 11815
> View attachment 11817
> View attachment 11819
> View attachment 11820
> ...


Jfl squinting like an aspie because you know you look good f you


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> View attachment 11815
> View attachment 11817
> View attachment 11819
> View attachment 11820
> ...




Pretty good do you sly ?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pretty good do you sly ?


No hes too autistic to slay even with those looks he must be as retarded as a downy or hes just fakeceling for attention


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> No hes too autistic to slay even with those looks he must be as retarded as a downy or hes just fakeceling for attention


We're all autistic here boyo


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> We're all autistic here boyo



All accept the NT god, @Arceus300


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> No hes too autistic to slay even with those looks he must be as retarded as a downy or hes just fakeceling for attention



Tbh. He's easily a 6.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> All accept the NT god, @Arceus300



I will teach you guys I will teach you


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I will teach you guys I will teach you



I’m waiting for this NT max thread


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m waiting for this NT max thread



It’s that real or you’re trolling ?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> We're all autistic here boyo


Yeah probably


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> It’s that real or you’re trolling ?



Real, it’s the only thing holding me back


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Pretty good do you sly ?


Nope, I have no social circle and haven't left my house since 2018.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Real, it’s the only thing holding me back



Okok i will do it soon


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 10, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Real, it’s the only thing holding me back


No you just need to learn to use you eyes in a way that it doesnt look like you want to kill someone


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Nope, I have no social circle and haven't left my house since 2018.


Jfl just leave your house and girls will ask to suck you off


----------



## Wool (Jan 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What is your pfl?
> 
> 
> 
> North Atlantid master race tbh


How the fuck do you measure PFL. Is it the width of the actual eyes or is it the width between the eyes. What is the normal length for it aswell


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Jfl just leave your house and girls will ask to suck you off


Maybe in Rossiya, but not in the west tbh.
I'd be a slayer if I still lived in EE.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wool said:


> How the fuck do you measure PFL. Is it the width of the actual eyes or is it the width between the eyes. What is the normal length for it aswell



The length from the inner to the outer corner of the eye. Around 30mm is average. 35mm+ is supposedly ideal. It's awkward and difficult to measure and not really worth the effort it takes.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 10, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> No you just need to learn to use you eyes in a way that it doesnt look like you want to kill someone



Easy said than done


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Jfl just leave your house and girls will ask to suck you off



You’re not living in the real world even if you’re 7psl you have to be minimum social to get good girls


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You’re not living in the real world even if you’re 7psl you have to be minimum social to get good girls


Prove it


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Prove it


Girls don't really approach men in public tbh.
Even in clubs/bars they don't approach, they just give you signs that are quite easy to miss. tbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Girls don't really approach men in public tbh.
> Even in clubs/bars they don't approach, they just give you signs that are quite easy to miss. tbh


Fukmylyf has been approached


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Fukmylyf has been approached


What does he look like? tbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> What does he look like? tbh


I have no idea why dont you ask

@fukmylyf


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I have no idea why dont you ask
> 
> @fukmylyf


Because you brought him up you mong


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Because you brought him up you mong


I meant he should ask him because idk


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I have no idea why dont you ask
> 
> @fukmylyf


@fukmylyf pm me your pics nig.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Fukmylyf has been approached



Always knew he was a fakecel larper by his postings. He came off as a NT normie


----------



## Heirio (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> View attachment 11815
> View attachment 11817
> View attachment 11819
> View attachment 11820
> ...


Height and weight/bf%? We have really similar facial structures and I'm trying to get a slimmer face but not sure what to shoot for. My skin color is diff tho, think jeremy meeks, lightskinned.


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Height and weight/bf%? We have really similar facial structures and I'm trying to get a slimmer face but not sure what to shoot for. My skin color is diff tho, think jeremy meeks, lightskinned.


182cm/68kg/idk, like 15%?


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 10, 2019)

I want to suicide, im only in this forum have a child face and look a 13years old. Oh no


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> I want to suicide, im only in this forum have a child face and look a 13years old. Oh no


Knajjdmax


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Just a quick reminder that profiles are cope tbhngl


Fuck you, VST! The only reason I am a truecel is because of my gosh-darn profile. Ded srs.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 10, 2019)

The guy on the left is pretty good looking too. 
The girl with the long black hair is very good looking too.


----------



## VST (Jan 10, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Fuck you, VST! The only reason I am a truecel is because of my gosh-darn profile. Ded srs.


Post profile.
Women look at your front, not your profile.
If your profile is shit but your front is prettyboy tier you'll slay.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Post profile.
> Women look at your front, not your profile.
> If your profile is shit but your front is prettyboy tier you'll slay.


True


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Post profile.
> Women look at your front, not your profile.
> If your profile is shit but your front is prettyboy tier you'll slay.



I'm below average from the front, let alone being anywhere near prettyboy-tier. Anybody with a hawkish Jew nose would turn off any girl the moment he moves his head to the side; something which is inevitable. And I can't post my profile, unless I want to become the posterboy for inceldom. I'd rather stay anonymous.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 11, 2019)

The girl in the black on the left looks similar to some pornstar wtf


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 11, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The girl in the black on the left looks similar to some pornstar wtf



She’s ugly irl


----------



## superighteous (Jan 19, 2019)

You look like a retard in the picture of you in a bath. What made you think that was a good idea to post to the internet. Fucking autist


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 19, 2019)

superighteous said:


> You look like a retard in the picture of you in a bath. What made you think that was a good idea to post to the internet. Fucking autist


Don't necro, you sisscuck


----------



## superighteous (Jan 19, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Don't necro, you sisscuck


This was on the first page of the sub forum not my fault this place is dead.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 9, 2019)

You just had big forehead dumbass.

Also why are you viewing your old posts arcbrah


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 28453


Arcbrah is a jude


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

@Arceus300 sup


----------



## Blitz (Mar 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Arcbrah is a jude


These arcbrah threads make me nostalgic tbh. Even VST replying here feels like a long time ago.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 9, 2019)

Over


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Arcbrah should be unbanned already


----------



## Coping (Mar 10, 2019)

Unbanned him already holy shit all his threads had 100+ replies MOG MOG MOG in everything


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 10, 2019)

holy shit this autism is entertaining


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 10, 2019)

i need to see more arcbrah post




male model is watching over us


----------



## Absi (Mar 10, 2019)

The Nostalgia...


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 10, 2019)

VST said:


> Nope, I have no social circle and haven't left my house since 2018.


----------

